# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  А мы ГУЛЯЕМ! очень круто!

## Уралочка

*А МЫ ГУЛЯЕМ!!!*  *(для свадеб и юбилеев)*

Заводная песня, которую хочется не просто подпевать, а орать не переставая!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Будет актуальной во все времена!

Если Вы не умеете петь, всё исправимо! На видео есть объяснение КАК будет ещё круче)
*
На всех мастер классах кричали: "БРАВО" после исполнения этой штучки* :Grin: 

*в комплекте текст, музыка и ВИДЕО с мк.*

*Стоимость 300р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Гваделупа

Ленаааа!!!! Так не честноооо, почти все денюжки съели за новый год, а ты вкусняшек понавыставляла!

----------

Уралочка (05.01.2019)

----------


## ЕленК

Елена, здравствуйте, хотелось бы приобрести Ваши новинки "А мы ГУЛЯЕМ!-300р
ПОЖЕЛАШКИ от гостей.-500р. Денежки перевела. С ув.ЕленК

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте, хотелось бы приобрести Ваши новинки "А мы ГУЛЯЕМ!-300р
> ПОЖЕЛАШКИ от гостей.-500р. Денежки перевела. С ув.ЕленК


Отправила в личку. Качайте)

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, спасибо огромное за твои шедевры. 20 июля была свадьба, твои "А мы гуляем" сразу дали такую мощную волну драйва и позитива, что все семь часов банкета пролетели как мгновения. Я еще подпитывала гостей твоими "Не получится, голубчики". "Бабушками зажигай", и довела до экстаза)) всех гостей и молодых "Клятва по новому". Отдельная благодарность за твои щедрые подарочки к заказу. Лена, здоровья тебе и августовского звездопада на твою головушку творческих идей и фантазий. Ты их доводи до шедевров, а мы будем всеми силами нести их в массы))))

----------

Уралочка (01.09.2019)

----------


## Ritulya993

А МЫ ГУЛЯЕМ! - 100% ПРОШЕЛ НА УРА! НЕ В НАЧАЛЕ ЮБИЛЕЯ, А В ТОТ МОМЕНТ, КОГДА ВРОДЕ БЫ И СПЕЛИ И СПЛЯСАЛИ И НАИГРАЛИСЬ И ВСЕ, ВСЕ, ВСЕ... А... ЕЩЕ И РЮМОК ...ДЦАТЬ ПРИНЯЛИ :Aga: 
ХА! И СЛОВА ЗАПОМНИЛИ И ВСЕ ЧЕТКО ПРОИЗНЕСЛИ! МУЗЫКА ЗАВОДИТ! УРАЛОЧКА РУЛИТ!!! ЛЕНА, ЖДЕМ НОВЫХ ШЕДЕВРОВ!!!

----------

Уралочка (28.10.2019)

----------


## ulchick

*Уралочка*, Елена хочу приобрести этот блок" А мы гуляем" денежку перевела, если можно на электронку avdeeva908@mail.ru

----------

